# 16' Lowe Line



## River Rider (Sep 15, 2009)

I am starting to re-work my jon boat. I have been searching for inspiration and set up and came across alot of you talented guys. I bought this boat a couple months back for $650 with a 6 horse and trailer. Of course the 6 horse would not meet my expectations so I took it off and put my ol faithfull 15 horse on. After few few runs I came across an old 30 horse evinrude and fell in love with the power. The down side is teh boat is old and the transom is gone. Not to mention I am 220 plus the weight of the motor. Thus the ideas came rolling in my head. Here is what I have planned. I want to remove the rotten wood floor and replace it with aluminum. I would like to extend the front deck out a little more for running lines and then maybe remove the middle seat. I was thinking a removeable ice chest or something. Some way to open up the boat and add a a chest. Along with the comfort mods I am also looking to add some pods to the rear of teh boat for the added boyancy. This way I can plane out by myself easier. I have some pictures of the before, and hopefully after this week I will be able to get some work done to show my progress. Any pointers along the wya are greatly appreciated as well as any concerns.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2009)

That transom has seen better days. 
When I replaced my transom I added a 1"x6"x48" Oak board so I could run a 25HP motor.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 15, 2009)

Good start. I re did my transom too. I have 40hp on mine, but it is a 1652.


----------



## MikeA57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck with this. I'll be watching your progress. That boat is a beast! I've got the 14' version of it that I'm still working on. Man, I wish my Dad had bought the 16' model...

Mike


----------



## River Rider (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, after much delays running backhoe and messing with cattle I was able to do a little more work. I removed the old rotten plywood from the floor to expose the ice chest that were cut up to add flotation. I want to go with alluminum diamond plate for the floor and maybe paint that to help with the glare and heat while on the water all day. I also went ahead and removed the old transom to make the all new aluminum transom. It will be framed out of 1 5/8" aluminum channel with some 7/8" channel. Later I will weld a piece of aluminum plate to the front of the frame to add dexterity as well as cover the frame for asthetic apeal. I am in a debate as to bolting the transom in or welding it. Welding would secure everything, but then if something were to go bad I would have to cut it all out. Then again if I bolt it, there will eventually be play form the 30 horse evinrude on it. Any suggestionis? There will still be both of the kickers, or knee braces that go from the floor to the transom so there will still be adequate support in any case. Again if there is any suggestions or concerns with the all alumnium design as well as ideas for the floor let me know. Thanks.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 23, 2009)

I know the new Tracker boats are made with aluminum channel and they are just stich welded in. So I would think that you could get away with bolting it in, but I think you would have to make sure that you had spacers behind the channel so it did not crush. Otherwise I think you would be better with welding it in. I just got rid of the boat we had here for a repair, but if I get time I will go by and take some pics of what they have done.


----------



## rick50 (Sep 23, 2009)

I see you have braces from the top to the bottom channels, but I think where the motor will clamp on the channel it would help to have a spacer( in between the channel) other wise the torque of the motor (especially when you gun it) will eventually crush the channel.

You might want to check the height of the motor,before you weld it in, make sure there is no problem with motor being to high or too low. I m not the expert on this ,but I know there are some people on ths site that are. 

Aluminum transom frame looks good!


----------



## River Rider (Sep 23, 2009)

I still have a couple of bracings to put in for where the motor clamps. Once all the braces are done and the welds grounded down the open sides of the chanell will be attached to a piece of plate aluminum, 1/8" I believe. Then the transom will be moutned to accomodate the short shaft motor I have allowing the cavitation plate to be slightly higher then the bottom of my boat or even I will check it out to make sure there is not a problem with the water pick up in any case. Thanks for the advice and concerns. I am always open to any suggestions or if you want to call me a DA so that I don't do something dumb that is fine too. :lol:


----------



## River Rider (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the frame finished and welds ground smooth. I welded a piece of aluminum to the inside of the frame and bent the remain aluminum sheeting over the transom and it will attach to the origanl boat and hull aluminum. Then everything will be welded into place and a couple of bolts added for good measure. I will post pics Monday after I get it all done this weekend. I plan to start on the rear pods as well. I have a budy who can bend the aluminum for me and then I will weld them up. Does anyone have sugestions as to the length behind the boat the pods should extend? I was given the aluminum and it is 17" wide and 10 feet long so I was just going to go with the 17" in length. They would be 12" wide and taper to 9" to acomedate the turn of the motor. Anyone have a desing for there pods they would be willing to share?


----------



## River Rider (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay I am not able to get as much done as I was hoping but here is some progress in the aluminum transom. I had the aluminum bent around the transom, and then welded it into place. Here are some different shots of the work I did. I hope to have some aluminum plate for the floor soon, as well as pick up the pods I have at a friends to do some metal breaking.


----------



## River Rider (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, I have not been too productive lately. I have gotten the transom welded in and the knee supports back on. The transom raised the motor another 1 1/2", but I think I should still be able to lift it another 1" or 2" once I get my pods finished. I had some buddies come over to help clean out the bottom of my boat while I welded some leaks on one of thiers. We found that the styrofoam that was under the old plywood was actual cut up ice chest. They were so water logged the pile weighed at least 30 lbs. I have not gotten any pictures of the hull completed yet, or of the pods project but I will soon. I have gotten the aluminum cut and bent on a break so all I have left to do it weld the end caps and seam. Hopefully I will have that done tonight, or tomorrow at the latest. I have a fishing trip planned this weekend at Choke Canyon and don't want to be without a boat.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2009)

Someone just added pods to their boat. Try doing a search and see what you come up with.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice progress. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 7, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> Someone just added pods to their boat. Try doing a search and see what you come up with.



It is front and center on the main page.


----------



## kbkid (Oct 8, 2009)

Here you go!


----------



## River Rider (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. The pods are ready to be welded, I just keep having to do the honey-dos before I can play with my toys. I think I will be able to get them welded next week as I have to pack tonight and tomorrow for a fishing trip this weekend. I was hoping to have them ready for this trip but I ran out of time. If I get hopped up on some caffine tonight I might try to pull out a late night to finish them tonight. I just want to make sure they are ready to be air tested and tight. Then attached securely to my boat. I don't want to rush and then have something happen on that big lake. Choke Canyon lake is a monster (26,000 acre lake) and taking it on in a jon is a task if you are not familar. And that is with the chop there to a minimum. Otherwise it is just a no go situation.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

I bowfished Choke and had a great time. I hear there are some big bass there too. Good luck.


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work so far! I'm glad you are still able to enjoy the boat while the season still permits. 

I do have a question on your new transom. It looks quite well built and sturdy, but im not sure yo uhave added as much strength as it is going to need. did you make it extend any further down? are there any knee braces? the reason I ask is my Alumacraft is rated for a 40HP and it has a total of three braces and a "tray" that attaches to the sides of the boat. not seen in the pics is the 3/8" plywood that is glued and bolted to the outside of the transom that goes down almost to the bottom. all this is factory giving this little boat the ability to carry a 40HP outboard. 

here are a couple of pics. 

















as you can see the transom is braced from the top all the way top the bottom and about 6-7" forward on the top. 

with your design I can still picture some wiggling top to bottom. What was the boat rated for originally?


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

If you go back it says he has the transom in and the knee braces back in. I think he said he has two. 

I know Tracker Marine is going to an all aluminum tube frame for their transoms, so I don't see how this would differ. I think the fact that he is welding it and then bolting it in (maybe welding it in) would give him enough strength. All outboards pull on the top of a transom and push in at the bottom. As long as he has no twist here he should be fine.


----------



## River Rider (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright guys I stayed up till morning doing some work on the jon. I have it ready for my trip this weekend, but the pods were not finished. Unless I am able to talk my boss in to letting us go early since it is raining, and no construction can get done without a roof in the rain, I might finish the pods for the trip. Other wise it looks like I will just get to do water trials with the new transom and no pods. Either way I tried to take some photos of the transom and knee braces, and a couple of shots of the pods being started on. To clear up on the transom it is built out of 1 1/2" channel or in my trade it is called unistrut. The frame is done enitirely out of the strut and then I put in vertical supports where the motor mounts and where the knee braces will be. Then I bent aluminum plate around it and welded everything into place. The knee braces are welded to the transom and the floor of the hull. I also added stainless steel bolts through the knee braces where they meet the transom for added strength. I will let you know how the weekend goes on that rough water and how the transom holds up. The pods I only got to weld up one seam where we bent them on a metal break, so I still have to cut out the angle at the end of the pods for the motor to turn fully. Then weld in the caps and mount them to the boat. This will be done as soon as I get free time. ( Which ain't going to be soon as it is deer season and I have a ten point begging to be haning in my living room. ) Here are some more pictures I took last night. Sorry for the poor quality but I guess the batteries were as tired as I was. I will try to get better ones this weekend of the boat in action. Be easy on me with the welding. I am not a pro and I had some other novice welders working on the transom as well. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## River Rider (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok after a successful weekend at Choke Canyon I beleive the transom is about as stout as they can come. I had no movement at all and there seem to be an even disrtubution of the stress throughout the hull rather then any particular area. I even had the motor jump up on me and slam down once due to a submerged tree limb without making that hallow sound that makes your heart sink when it ussually happens. Running Choke Canyon though you have to leave the trim loose so when you do hit a limb it does no damage to the lower unit. I do plan on finishing my pods sometime this week or weekend because I believe I need that extra help to jump up on plane for a hole shot. I will post some pictures of my progress this week and some clearer shot of the transom and knee braces.


----------



## River Rider (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok. After a long break from fishing for hunting I am slowly preparing my budget for finishing my boat. The inside is stripped, the transom finished, and the pods done. I am starting fresh this year with ideas from everyone on here. I have decided to mount the pods and take for a test spin before permanently mounting and then I will post the latest picks after that. I have been pondering on some motor issues as of lately. I want to be able to keep an eye on what is going on with it and was wondering if there was a way to wire in a water pressure gauge and a temperature gauge. I want to be able to monitor my motor without constantly looking at the tell tale. It is a 30 horse evinrude that came off a Boston Whaler so I am sure they had to have it monitored before I put in on my tinny. Once I can figure that out I will be able to see where I want to go with the rest of the modification. I also posted on the motor section about finding a way to rig up an extension for my shifter so I am not always turning around to shift my motor out of gear. Any suggestions, or answer will be greatly appreciated. It is time to get back to fishing. Thanks.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen! I don't make the rules... 8)


----------



## River Rider (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok after long delay I have some updates. I am finishing up my pods this week. One is done and the other just needs to have the plug put in it. Once that is done I can weld them to the transom. I also have some more pitcures of the transom after I repaired it as well as filled in the numerous holes that were originally in it. I have not done much to the boat being as I have a list of other chores to tackle before I am allowed to really get back into her, but you will see some projects I tried out. One is I put some southern enginuity into a shifter, so that when I run the river I can get into gear easier. Also you will see in some of the pictures a 6" pipe that I am tinkering into making a gas tank for the front of my boat. Not to sure if it will go in or not but I am liking the idea of having a permanent tank as well as my little portable back ups. Let me know what you think, and any concerns.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok I have ordered two sheets of aluminum for the floor. It was not cheap but I have saved enough money to get started on the flooring. Of course I run into another problem though, my plasma cutter crapped out on me. Rather then take the time and money to fix it right now I was wondering what kind of blade I could use in my circular saw to cut the aluminum or if that was a bad idea. I have been using a recipricating saw but that is inacurate and a pain. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 10, 2010)

pods look sweet.. nicely done =D>


----------



## River Rider (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks I am no pro with aluminum welding so it was tough. They are about 8 or 9 pounds after they are done. I was worried about the weight becuase I ran 3 beads on every seam to make sure it was air tight and sturdy enough for the river punishment. But weighing them after I was done they turned out fine. Plus I will clean them up some as I plan to stel flex them with the rest of the bottom of my boat. Then paint later.


----------



## Rat (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know about a circular saw blade for Alu. I use a high speed cutting wheel in my angle grinder and, for fine work, my jigsaw.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah I have been using my grinder, and recipricating saw, but I thought there might be a carbide saw blade or something to cut aluminum. I have to make some long cuts on the sheets of aluminum I am getting. They are 10' x 4' sheets. I was just trying to find an easier way.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 11, 2010)

attach your sheet of aluminum to old scrap wood and take that circular saw to it... it'll cut

I cut all of my aluminum angle iron, aluminum tubes, piano hinges - well everything on my compound mitre saw, works like a charm - just wear eye protection. Gloves aren't a bad idea either, those shavings go everywhere. This is the blade I have on my saw - https://www.freud-tools.com/freuddiabgen.html... it's not made for cutting metals, but it worked like a champ and made my life a hole lot easier than using sawzall's and jigsaws... and hack saws


----------



## River Rider (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks russ. I believe I already have that blade on my saw from a older project, so that saves me there. I will give it a go this weekend. I should be getting my sheets in tomorrow, as well as my gas tank deck fill, new teleflex cable for my shifter I rigged up, and then my pods are going to be grinded on one more time tonight so I can weld them on tomorrow. I am going to try to get the pods on for some fishing sunday. The river is perfect for some casting action.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I got the pods welded on my boat this past weekend. It was not to pretty, but with some stiching up the gaps here and there I got them secure and for the most part water tight. I have not gotten to totally test them but I launched it in a buddies tank and gave it a running. First off they worked perfectly. The gave me the lift I needed, and I for sure can plane out in a hurry. I do have to get use to turning it. Being a flat bottom when I turn I can skip side ways a bit, but only if I am not paying attention to my speed. I am waiting for this weekend to give it a good running in a lake to see how well they really work, and after a day on the water if they do eventually catch water. I have the metal for the floor but, I have not measured out eerything to begin cutting yet so hopefully I can get that done this week. Then I guess I will have to start with the painting. For now though I can fish when I want, and run shallower in the river. Here are some shots taken this morning to post for you. I will get some better ones later this week.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 23, 2010)

Girlfriend worked late last night so I got to mess around in the garage. I figured since my metal is in I need to at least get started in putting the floor in. I went ahead and removed the middle bench seat and began measuring my foam to put inbetween the ribs. I work in construction so luckily they use some 2" stuff for exterior brick walls for insualtion. A buddy hooked me up with a few sheets. After all of that was cut I got to measuring out the floor and the deck. I will have the aluminum dropped off at a friend to do some shearing on the big pieces and then I will try to do some breaking for the front and rear decks. I might still need to pick up some extra aluminum for support bracing, but for now I hope to have the floor in before the weekend. The decks can come later next week. I also included some more pictures of the pods as well as my shifter. The shifter is ugly but it is really nice when you are running lines on a river. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Rat (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice, Joe sent me the pictures this morning; nice to finally meet ya! The Sponsons look good. Where did you get the cable for the shifter ot how did you make it? Can I get a good image of the motor connections. I was thinking about adding a shifter to mine as well; not remote like yours just mounted to the front grab bar so I don't need to lean so far back to shift.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 23, 2010)

Well Rat, I know someone on here after all. Yeah Joe is hooking me up with the flooring. I should have it back from him tomorrow. I bought just a regular teleflex shift cable. It attaches to the shift lever on the side of the cowl with a bolt and wing nut. I will take some better pictures later when I get off and post them tomorrow. Pretty primitive work but it works great for me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 24, 2010)

River Rider said:


> Well Rat, I know someone on here after all. Yeah Joe is hooking me up with the flooring. I should have it back from him tomorrow. I bought just a regular teleflex shift cable. It attaches to the shift lever on the side of the cowl with a bolt and wing nut. I will take some better pictures later when I get off and post them tomorrow. Pretty primitive work but it works great for me.



Cool, I like primitive, part of the K.I.S.S. philosophy.


----------



## River Rider (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is the up close of where it attaches to the motor. Like I said just a teleflex cable, bolt, and wing nut. Ok... What is the K.I.S.S. philosophy? I have never heard that before.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2010)

Keep It Simple Stupid.... KISS :lol:


----------



## River Rider (Mar 24, 2010)

Man... Should have known that. Thanks for the lesson. :lol:


----------



## caveman (Mar 25, 2010)

hello ,

looks good wasn't trying to be smart about the foam as i also got some from work for free and it was 2" so to get what i wanted /needed i had to buy. but was wart it in the long run.

mike


----------



## River Rider (Mar 26, 2010)

Caveman I apreciate the input. As I have only seen 2" foam used on some of our job sites so I didn't know for sure if there was 1 1/2". I think I am going to just go the pink foam way. That stuff is 3/4" thick and I can just double it up to make 1 1/2". Save myself some headaches. Oh and for everyone else I have a picture a buddy e-mailed me of the test run with the pods.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty cool, that is some water....


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Rat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the close up of the shift cable. I think that is just what I need.


----------



## caveman (Mar 26, 2010)

Just trying to help thats all


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 26, 2010)

Starting from the begining of your mod. I noticed that your motor looks too low. I know you mentioned that you were thinking about moving it up and it looks like it does need to be moved up more. From the pics (kinds hard to see for sure) but it looks like you could raise it about 2".


----------



## River Rider (Mar 29, 2010)

I got to give my boat a good running yesterday. Lake Travis is full so they are releasing water down the Colorado. Since the river was up the boys brought out the redneck yacht club. Five jons hit the waters and ran all afternoon. Fishing was horrible because it was so murky and flowing hard, but the buzz caught was good. With three guys and coolers, my boat ran awsome. Pods helped alot. later I picked up another passenger so with 4 people going back up stream against the current it still ran great. Oh and Huntinfool the motor in the begging of the build sat low on the original transom. With the new transom it could have been picked up another inch, but with the new pods I can't go any higher. I thought I would have been able to pick it up with the pods but I don't think I can. Still works for me. With the load in boat shifted right I think I am as shallow as I can get. I will have to get some pictures of it running and a shot from the boat looking down on the prop while wot.


----------



## River Rider (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok I have worked myself into a cross road. A buddy bought a boat a week ago and I went with him to get it instead of putting my floor in. It was a little smaller then mine, but it was set up almost how I wanted mine. There was an extension to the front deck, a floor, and pods. What caught my eye though was that there was a tunnel built in to it as well. After talking with the guy who owned it I found out it was all done in his sheet metal shop. He welded up the pods, deck, transom, and even the tunnel. After running it with my friend I soon couldn't help but notice it runs 5" shallower then mine. That made me jealous. I know if I cut one in I will lose speed, but if I run shallower then so be it. At least that is where I am now. Do I take the task of cutting in a tunnel? I know I can do it I am just concerned about size, and design. I don't want to put something in that is doing more harm then good, but if I could find some guidence in how to design it then I know I can get the river runner I want. That is where you guys come in. I was seeing if anyone has put a tunnel in or have pictures of thier tunnels in their boats they would be willing to share to help me make up my mind. Also if there are any other negative effects of a tunnel I should take into consideration as well. Here is a picture of the boat my buddy got. It doesn't show much but it was all we had of it.


----------



## River Rider (Apr 12, 2010)

After a weekend on the river I have decided against the tunnel design. My buddies boat ran fine but it just seem to me that I have a perfectly good boat and if i need a tunnel I will buy one with it. I have prepared the inside of the boat for paint and will be putting it on this week if the weather cooperates. Then I will put the foam in the floor and the aluminum plate down. I hope to have it all done by the weekend and I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## River Rider (Apr 20, 2010)

Well after a few days of wet weather I was able to get some shots of the floor. I wirebrushed the floor and selfetched with primer, then I put a couple coats of rustoleum exterior enamel. Just something I had so I put in on the floor where the foam is going. We then cut up 3/4" foam board for flotation and then cut the floor out of a piece of aluminum. It was a little tricky to get the floor in, but I think it will be alright. I have included some picks, but they are not the best. It is still cloudy here, but I got a few more rain free days to try to get the front dack and maybe the rear deck installed. I will take more pictures as I progress.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great! I am debating putting a floor in on my boat and getting rid of the tiller and putting a center console and a remote on the motor. I have everything here, but I don't know if I want to lose the floor space and gain the extra weight.


----------



## River Rider (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I would love to have a center console, but if I go that far I would have to buy an old used one. This one is about to be modded as far as I want to go. Speaking of which... I moved my boat into the garage to work on the front deck. After me and a buddy picked it up we noticed that it is heavier now with the floor. A little more then expected so I decided against the back deck for now. Here are the pictures of the front deck framed out. I will be going to a buddies to shear the deck and some support bracket I am fabbing for the floor to attach to the sides of the boat. I will add more pictures once it is done.


----------



## sacalait (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good I have the same boat. What year is your boat?


----------



## River Rider (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe mine is a 74 model boat.

Well I got the floor support sheared and broke, as well as the front deck. I really got to get me a shear and metal break at my house. Those are handy. Either way here are some pictures of the floor braces and the deck. Nothing is attched yet as I have some questions. Would pop rivets work to attach my braces to the side walls of my boat or should I weld them? I rather not weld them if I don't have to, but I don't want something that is going to leak next week. A drip or two is not bad as there is an automatic bilge pump being installed, but the less water the better. Thanks.


----------



## 270Handiman (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking great! =D> What thickness alum. are you using on the floors and deck?


----------



## River Rider (Apr 26, 2010)

I believe the floors are 1/8th inch. Here are some shots after everything is put together. I got the deck welded and riveted in. The floor supports are riveted in, and then everything got a coat of self etching primer. I promiseed the girlfriend a sunday trip to the river so I didn't have a chance to really get everything put back in, but the set up will be a little different then the pictures show. I have something coming in tonight that if it works out in the boat I will have to show yall. That way if it doesn't I don't look like a goof. Plus then I will have everything laid out like I want it. Until then enjoy the pictures.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good and yes pop rivits will work.


----------



## caveman (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good.

What gage is the Alum. you used on the deck?

Look faward to more pics..

Really like that it is all Alum..............


----------



## minicuda (Apr 27, 2010)

Great project, your doing an amazing job! I'm starting a very similar project on my boat. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## River Rider (Apr 28, 2010)

Well after having to wrestle this next step of this mod by myself I guess it went alright. Instead of Hydro turf, I tried to find something similar but more in my price range. Somehow I came across the idea of Yoga mats. These thin foam mats are 1/8" thick, do not absorb tons of water, and stay tacky so you don't slip. They did however add 10lbs to my boat, but that is no big concern. I just finished glueing them down last night with weldwood, which is why you don't want to do this yourself, that stuff doesn't mess around. I had everything cut out and dry fitted, but once I started trying to wrestle those sheets with a slight wind they didn't exactly line up perfectly so the seems show. That is where I might have to do some touching up. I am thinking of an aluminum strip to cover the seams, or just another sliver of the stuff glued on itself. I am not sure. But here are some updated photos. 

On a side note, don't rush your work. I have a tournament this weekend and I was wanting to have the flooring done and that may have had something to do with not waiting for help.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 29, 2010)

On one of your pevious post I think I saw a generator on your boat? If so what kind was it - where did you get it?


----------



## River Rider (May 20, 2010)

Well I have been out of comission for a while but I got to do some more work on my boat. After laying down the floor I decided to mount some corner stops for two igloo coolers. One is for refreshments, and the other is for a live well. I aslo trimmed out some on the floor to give it a better look. I still have some more work to do to the deck to get it looking good, but I plan on wiring up the nav lights tonight as well as mount a fish finder. I will post pictures after I get more done.


----------



## sacalait (May 20, 2010)

Really nice! Where did you get your teleflex cable?


----------



## jarobi (May 20, 2010)

Sorry to beat you to death with questions... How have the flotation pods affected the stability, as in rocking side to side? I have a 1974 version of your boat; a lot of trot lining, & walking back and forth in the boat.

Thanks,
jarobi


----------



## Rat (May 20, 2010)

Great idea on the yoga mats! She is looking sweet!


----------



## River Rider (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.

The teleflex cable came from Iboats.

The float boxes or pods have helped to keep me floating higher in the water as well as plain out a little faster. They don't really do much for side to side motion. Otherwise I have been asked by numerous guys who are running heavier motors wanting me to fab some for them. They said the can even tell based on how I use to sit low in the water and now I am sitting on top more. Helps out when you are a fat kid like me.

The mats were just a cheap idea. It helped to save money on my build and they are really easy on the knees when you are kneeling while checking trot lines. Hope they hold up as well as they seem to be. It has made it through one river tourney with 3 guys in the boat, and two buckets of yellow cat gear and poles. By the way Rat your boat is lookoing good with the paint. I can 't wait to see the finished product. We will all have to get together with Joe one weekend to run some jons.

Anyother questions or comments welcomed. I hope to have the wiring done tonight, but we will see how that goes.


----------



## Rat (May 20, 2010)

River Rider said:


> We will all have to get together with Joe one weekend to run some jons. Anyother questions or comments welcomed. I hope to have the wiring done tonight, but we will see how that goes.



Definitely, we have already talked about it a couple of times, starting an 18 HP club! You will need to re-badge your cowling! :mrgreen: I'll have Joe call ya when we do it.


----------

